# Wie macht man einen Backwheel Hop?



## Lias (14. November 2009)

hallo,

Ich kann den Wheely sehr gut. Ich sah in manchen Videos wie welche einen Wheely im Stand gemacht hat und dann auch noch gesprungen!
Wie kann man das lernen? Gibt es da irgendwelche Tipps?

mfg lias


----------



## Machiavelli (14. November 2009)

Evtl. meinst du Backwheelhops?

Falls ja dann:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLi1U61u4g"]YouTube- rear wheel hops[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (16. November 2009)

Kannst mal schauen, im Unterforum Trial unter dem Stichwort "Backwheelhop" oder "Hinterrad hüpfen" müsste es viele Threads dazu geben. Bei den Trialern ist der BWH heutzutage quasi die Grundlage für jede weitere Bewegung (Sidehop, Gap etc), nahezu alles wird vom Hinterrad gestartet. 
Mit einem echten Trialbike wirst du dich leichter tun, denn die Geometrie hilft dir beim BWH deutlich. Kurze Kettenstreben (um die 380mm), hohes Tretlager (bis zu +60mm) helfen ungemein, um ruhig auf dem Hinterrad zu stehen. 
Nichts desto trotz ist es auch mit normalen Bikes möglich. Wobei, ein Trialer kann es mit einem normalen Bike schaffen, aber bevor du es mal verinnerlicht hast mit einem Trialbike...das wird harte Arbeit!
Neben den Threads im Trial-Unterforum, folgende Tipps:
- dein Bike braucht gute Bremsen, die 100% zumachen. Achtung mit normalen Fahrrädern, die eine Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad haben, die Discaufnahmen von normalen Rahmen sind nicht für negative Belastungen gemacht, die Aufnahme wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit reißen, und das ist der Spaß nicht wert...
Ansonsten, mit einer guten Vbrake oder HS33 kann man schonmal rangehen.

- Sattel aus dem Weg, so tief wie es die Sattelstütze zulässt
- Vorderrad auf ein Hindernis stellen, eine Bank, Mauer, etc. Dann die hintere Bremse zumachen, und dich nach hinten lehnen, so viel, dass sich das Vorderrad vom Hindernis hebt.
- Diese Übung so oft wiederholen, bis du denkst, du weißt in etwa wie der Schwerpunkt liegen muss. Dann kannst du versuchen, von dem Hindernis weg mal zu hüpfen. Versuche dabei so locker wie möglich zu sein, man muss nicht an der Stute reißen wie ein Wahnsinniger, gute Backwheelhops kommen fast nur aus dem Sprunggelenk, die Füße bewegen sich ein wenig, sonst nix!
- in der Regel hüpft man zunächst immer mit einer Tendenz nach hinten, auf der Stelle ist nochmal schwieriger. Also versuchen, sich rückwärts von dem Hindernis wegzubewegen, hüpfend natürlich!
- Als nächstes Übungsziel wäre dann an der Reihe, aus dem Trackstand auf Hinterrad zu kommen, dabei gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder mit einem Pedalkick direkt, oder indem man die Vorderradbremse zieht, das Hinterrad leicht anhebt, und dann, wenn es wieder aufkommt, das Gewicht nach hinten, VR hoch, und man ist im Backwheelhop.

So viel mal dazu. Mit einer halbwegs geeigneten Geometrie und etwas Talent hat man innerhalb einer Woche verbissenen Übens sicher ein paar Hoppler drauf, neben einer gehörigen Portion Muskelkater und leichten Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rücken. Die Muskulatur des unteren Rückens wird beim Backwheelhop sehr stark angesprochen, und ist nicht in dem erforderlichen Maß trainiert. 
Das alles gibt sich natürlich mit der Zeit...
Ich wäre allerdings mit dem Material sehr vorsichtig, beim BWH kommen sehr hohe Belastungen auf Lenker, Vorbau, Bremse, Kettenstrebe, Laufrad, Kurbel, Pedal etc....
Auf alle Fälle ist ein Helm empfehlenswert, wenn die Bremse durchgeht liegt man schnell auf dem Rücken, und das unkontrolliert, da ist der Kopf sehr in Gefahr.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es mit einem normalen Bike klappt. Wie gesagt, ich hab den BWH mittlerweile so verinnerlicht, dass es mit fast jedem Rad geht, aber eben nur, weil ich es auf einem geeigneten Bike absolut verinnerlicht hab. Ob es andersrum machbar ist, weiß ich tatsächlich nicht und kann es schwer abschätzen...
Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Lias (16. November 2009)

hallo,
danke für die vielen Tipps! Ich werde e versuchen, sobald das wetter passt... 
ich gebe euch bescheid! 
mfg elias


----------



## flyingscot (16. November 2009)

Die Backwheel Hops funktionieren mit meinem Enduro überraschend gut. Ich kann sie (noch) nicht wirklich, bisher hab ich nur maximal 5 mäßig kontrollierte Hops hintereinander auf der Stelle geschafft. Und nach gut 30 Minuten üben ist die Konzentration und die Kraft der Oberarme/Rücken weg, dafür aber ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gemeißelt.

Gestartet bin ich Anfangs immer wie im "No Way Ray"-Buch beschrieben mit einem leichten Stoppie mit anschließender starker Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten. Es klappte allerdings auch schon aus dem Stand.


----------



## tha_joe (17. November 2009)

Respekt! Ich kann dir versprechen, du wärst überrascht, wenn du jetzt auf ein Trialbike stehen würdest, wie leicht das auf einmal geht mit Tretlager +45! Damit würdest du mehr als fünf machen, und hättest ein noch größeres Grinsen im Gesicht...nicht dass ich dir da was schmackhaft machen will, nur so!

30 Minuten sind am Anfang absolut das Limit, danach biste fertig mit der Welt, Blasen an den Händen, Rücken zieht wie sonstwas. Aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit. Am Anfang ist der ganze Körper von den Beinen über den Rücken bis hin zu den Schultern total angespannt, und das fehlende Gefühl für den richtigen Körperschwerpunkt wird durch massivsten Krafteinsatz ausgeglichen. Da steht man stocksteif auf dem Bock, und reißt am Lenker dass einem schier das Kreuz bricht. Je mehr man das Gefühl bekommt, wo der Schwerpunkt liegen muss, desto lockerer wird man. Am Ende des Übens steht, dass man ganz locker auf dem Hinterrad steht, und nur noch so kleine Korrekturen nötig sind, die man eigentlich nur aus dem Sprunggelenk macht. Man steht also wirklich auch dem HR, zieht nur noch leicht am Lenker, und die Tendenzen umzufallen werden durch minimale Bewegungen der Füße bzw. kleine Hüpfer ausgeglichen.

_Rein informatorisch, warum es für Trialer essentiell ist locker zu werden bei den BWH:
Wenn man den Backwheelhop als Basis für jeden weiteren Sprung sieht, also aus der Sicht eines Trialers, muss man auf dem Hinterrad locker und so entspannt wie möglich sein. Nehmen wir an, man möchte einen Sidehop (stehen parallel zum Hindernis, dann seitlich auf das Hindernis springen) vom Hinterrad wegspringen, dazu muss man aus dem BWH den Körper über der hinteren Achse absenken, und dann schnellkräftig nach vorne oben abspringen, mit viel Druck auf dem Pedal. Wenn man schon zu Beginn dieser Bewegung vollkommen angespannt ist, kann sich keine Schnellkraft entwickeln, und die Bewegung kann nicht flüssig und schnell ausgeführt werden. Selbiges gilt z.B. für Gaps, also das Springen über Distanz, vom Hinterrad auf das Hinterrad._


----------



## Jobal (19. November 2009)

wie schafft Ihr es beim Backwheelhop nach vorne zu springen? Ich kann problemlos nach hinten hüpfen, aber nach vorne keinen Millimeter, was ist der Trick dabei?

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## tha_joe (19. November 2009)

Das hängt davon ab, wie weit nach vorne. 
1) sauweit: dann ist es kein BWH mehr, sondern ein ausgewachsener Gap, ich glaub das muss hier nicht thematisiert werden..
2) kleine Distanz (30-70cm): auch kein BWH im engeren Sinne mehr, sondern eher ein Pedal-Kick. Wie der Name schon sagt, ohne Pedal geht nix. Beim stehen auf dem HR locker ein bisschen in die Knie gehen und das Vorderrad leicht absenken, dann wieder rausfedern aus den Beinen, und dabei ein kleines bisschen Kette geben und wieder am Lenker ziehen, damit die Bewegung nach vorne oben geht. Braucht natürlich einen sensiblen Bremsfinger, und das richtige Timing, wann die Bremse offen sein muss, und wann wieder zu. Natürlich muss man die Bremse in dem Moment freigeben, sobald man Kraft auf´s Pedal bringt, damit man nach vorne weg kommt. 
3) Korrektur-Distanz: normalerweise ist Lösung zwei angesagt, es kann aber unter gewissen Umständen erforderlich sein, die Bremse zuzulassen, z.B. auf einem schrägen Stein, oder wenn man nur noch die fehlenden Zentimeter zur Kante will, um zu droppen. Dann bleibt die Bremse zu, und die Vorwärtsbewegung entsteht aus der Hüfte. Sieht nicht sonderlich grazil aus, da man sich wieder versteifen muss, ist aber sicher, weil gut dosierbar. 
Greetz Joe


----------



## rune_rne (19. November 2009)

hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es schon geschrieben wurde aber seid vorsichtig beim bwh bekommt ihr ganz schnell eure rahmen kaputt wenn ihr scheibenbremsen dran habt. hinten die streben können den druck nicht aufnehmen und brechen genau an der naht zur bremsaufnahme.
mit V ist das kein prob


----------



## Harry_I (19. November 2009)

genau, vor allem beim Fully! 



 



Ich werde mir mal ein ausrangiertes MTB meiner Kinder schnappen.
Wenn es die V-Brakes nicht mehr tun, HS33 oder reicht eine HS11 oder eine billige V-Brake?


----------



## tha_joe (19. November 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Achtung mit normalen Fahrrädern, die eine Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad haben, die Discaufnahmen von normalen Rahmen sind nicht für negative Belastungen gemacht, die Aufnahme wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit reißen, und das ist der Spaß nicht wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (19. November 2009)

Brechen kann alles, aber zu diesen Druckstreben habe ich mehr Vertrauen, als zu denen des Ghosts oben:






Und wenn es mehr als ein paar kleine Hopser werden, dann wird mein nächstes Bike ein Trialbike...


----------



## Switch-Rider (20. November 2009)

sind eigentlich stahlrahmen genauso gefährdet beim brechen (dirtbike) ?


----------



## Harry_I (20. November 2009)

Problem ist die Kombination aus Fully, Scheibenbremsen, Alu-Leichtbau und 100kg Fahrer.


----------



## Switch-Rider (20. November 2009)

dann is ja gut


----------



## Jobal (8. Dezember 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, wie weit nach vorne.
> 1) sauweit: dann ist es kein BWH mehr, sondern ein ausgewachsener Gap, ich glaub das muss hier nicht thematisiert werden..
> 2) kleine Distanz (30-70cm): auch kein BWH im engeren Sinne mehr, sondern eher ein Pedal-Kick. Wie der Name schon sagt, ohne Pedal geht nix. Beim stehen auf dem HR locker ein bisschen in die Knie gehen und das Vorderrad leicht absenken, dann wieder rausfedern aus den Beinen, und dabei ein kleines bisschen Kette geben und wieder am Lenker ziehen, damit die Bewegung nach vorne oben geht. Braucht natürlich einen sensiblen Bremsfinger, und das richtige Timing, wann die Bremse offen sein muss, und wann wieder zu. Natürlich muss man die Bremse in dem Moment freigeben, sobald man Kraft auf´s Pedal bringt, damit man nach vorne weg kommt.
> 3) Korrektur-Distanz: normalerweise ist Lösung zwei angesagt, es kann aber unter gewissen Umständen erforderlich sein, die Bremse zuzulassen, z.B. auf einem schrägen Stein, oder wenn man nur noch die fehlenden Zentimeter zur Kante will, um zu droppen. Dann bleibt die Bremse zu, und die Vorwärtsbewegung entsteht aus der Hüfte. Sieht nicht sonderlich grazil aus, da man sich wieder versteifen muss, ist aber sicher, weil gut dosierbar.
> Greetz Joe



Also kurz gefasst, Bremse auf u. mit den Pedalen einen Impuls geben, hmmh. Ok, teste ich mal. Zu drei, das mußt Du mir mal zeigen, wie gesagt, egal wie ich hopse, mich nach vorne lege, die Hüfte nach vorne drücke, ich kommen keinen MM nach vorne.

Danke u. Gruß

Jobal


----------



## Kanada (20. Dezember 2009)

Also bis man den Backhop richtig beherrscht gehen schon ein paar Monde ins Land! Zu Beginn würde ich mich auf die Hüpfer auf der Stelle konzentrieren. Da solltest du schon mal locker ne Minute hüpfen können ohne das du danach völlig hinüber bist. Danach kommt der schwierige Teil und zwar der wo die Bremse gelöst wird und der kleine Tritt erfolgt, um die Vorwärtsbewegung einzuleiten. Das Timing ist hierbei das Schwierigste. Je weiter du nach vorne springen willst, desto weiter mußt du das Vorderrad absenken und eben intensiver den Tritt einleiten. Üben üben üben kann ich nur sagen. Wenn man das Ganze wirklich ernsthaft betreiben will, dann sollte man sich ein gebrauchtes Trialrad kaufen. Egal ob 20 oder 26 Zoll. 
Viel Spaß beim Üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (20. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte vielleicht in den Raum wefen, das ein langer Vorbau das backwheelhopping vereinfacht.

Wenn man mal ein Dirtbike mit einem Trialbike vergleicht





sieht man, dass der Lenker deutlich weiter vorne ist als beim Dirtbike. Resultat: Auf dem Hinterrad steht es sich deutlich gemuetlicher, weil der Lenker weiter oben ist. 

Ausserdem gilt in diesem Fall: kürzere kettenstreben -> besser


----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2009)

ich steh eigentlich mit keinem rad gemütlich länger auf dem hinterrad ausser mit einem radikalem trialbike. das ganze ist anstrengend für kreuz und arme. ich würd das gar nicht unbedingt gezielt üben sondern gleich gaps und pedalkicks üben.


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Backwheel Hops funktionieren mit meinem Enduro überraschend gut. Ich kann sie (noch) nicht wirklich, bisher hab ich nur maximal 5 mäßig kontrollierte Hops hintereinander auf der Stelle geschafft.



Als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich mir klar, probierste auch. Wäre ja sicher ziemlich cool, das auch fürs Tricksen im Gelände mit dem Freerider zu können. Aber mit so viel FW am Heck klappt das bei mir überhaupt nicht! 
Wie macht ihr das nur 
Schon alleine das Teil aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen fühlt sich dermaßen schwammig an... an Hopsen wage ich gar nicht zu denken. Funktioniert das nur mit Plattform oder maximal viel Luft im Dämpfer? Oder kommt das noch mit ganz viel Übung?


----------



## Harry_I (23. Dezember 2009)

Viel Luft, Dämpfung raus. Im Stand (beide Räder) sollte man locker hopsen können ohne dass die Dämpfung viel Kraft kostet.

Wenn ich mein Rad schwungvoll in den Manual ziehe (Bewegung für den Bunny Hop), dann ergibt sich oft schon ein kleiner Sprung auf dem Hinterrad.

Für richtige Backwheel Hops  (mit gezogener Hinterradbremse) fehlt mir das Material.
(ein Rahmen brach an der Sitzstrebe).

Was fahrt ihr denn so, dass ihr dem Material gedankenlos Backwheel Hops zutraut?

Harry

... meiner jüngsten Tochter ist ihr 26 Zoll Hardtail zu klein. Wollten wir für 40,- EUR verkaufen. Ich habe es mir von ihr zu Weihnachten gewünscht. Mal sehen, wie lange sich dieses Material für Backwheel Hops mit mir "verträgt".


----------



## 525Rainer (23. Dezember 2009)

was ist das für ein bike von deiner tochter?

für ein trainingsrad gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten. kommt drauf an ob du ein reines trick-trial-trainings bike aufbaun möchtest, ein zweitrad dafür missbrauchen möchtest (freeride oder xc hardtail) oder ob du nur ein one-fits-all bike haben möchtest.

für jede kategorie gibts dann wieder mehrere möglichkeiten und aufbau tips. wär eigentlich einen eigenen thread wert weil bestimmt viele was dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## Lateiner (11. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob es schon mal gefragt wurde aba funktioniert es genau dass man aus dem Stand auf das hinterrad kommt ohne den stoppie am anfang weil so kann ich des eig.ganz gut (für den anfang) aber wenn man auf einem hinderniss drauf is kann man halt net immer nen stoppie mache und ohne schauts auch irgendwie cooler aus

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Machiavelli (13. April 2012)

Schoko-Fuß nach vorne und kurzer Kick ins Pedal.

Kann man gut üben, wenn man sich einen Baumstamm, niedrige Mauer, Bank o.ä. sucht und dann kurz in die Pedalen tritt und das Vorderrad drauf ablegt. So bekommt man langsam ein Gefühl für das ganze.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. April 2012)

Um ein Gefühl für Pedal-Kick und Sonstiges zubekommen. Schadet es nicht, einen Wheelie/Manualen zu können. 
So fällt es einem nicht so schwer nach dem Optimalen Bereich(auf dem Hr.) zusuchen. 
Auf der Wheelie Basis hatte ich die Pedal-Kick Geschichte in zwei Tagen raus. 
Jetzt fahre ich seit gut 4 Jahren Trial und bereue es nicht !

Hab leider keine Kamera. Sonst könnte ich ein paar ,,Übungsvideos" drehen.

Edit: was sehr hilft, wenn ihr auf dem Hinterrad steht. Versucht in einem Ruhe moment mal die Bremse auf zu machen und ein kleines Stück nach vorne zu rollen. Später kommt lediglich der Sprung noch dazu...


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2012)

Hier gibt es auch ausführliche Beschreibungen dazu:

*http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/backwheel_hops_intro.php*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Lateiner (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab immernoch das problem dass ich den bh nur einigermaßen kann wenn ich vorher einen endo mache und dass mit dem ins pedal treten versteh ich nich.
genau wie bei dem einen sprung wo man mit dem hinterrad landet wo vorher dass virderrad stand da muss man doch auch so ins pedal treten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Juli 2012)

ich bin absolut kein experte (fahre nicht mal einen monat lang trial), aber den backwheel hop kriege ich schon einigermaßen hin. ich mach das so, dass ich mich mit dem guten fuß vorne hinstelle. wenn ich das gefühl habe, das gleichgewicht gefunden zu haben, trete ich kurz an und verlagere mein gewicht leicht nach hinten. dann hat man eine hochstarter im stehen gemacht. dann fange ich an, leicht zu hüpfen. dabei versuche ich, die kette etwas unter spannung zu halten, um nach vorne hüpfen zu können. sonst neigt man dazu, nach hinten zu hüpfen. so beschreibt das auch ryan leech in seinem video.


----------



## Nanzler (28. August 2020)

scylla schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich mir klar, probierste auch. Wäre ja sicher ziemlich cool, das auch fürs Tricksen im Gelände mit dem Freerider zu können. Aber mit so viel FW am Heck klappt das bei mir überhaupt nicht!
> Wie macht ihr das nur
> Schon alleine das Teil aufs Hinterrad zu ziehen fühlt sich dermaßen schwammig an... an Hopsen wage ich gar nicht zu denken. Funktioniert das nur mit Plattform oder maximal viel Luft im Dämpfer? Oder kommt das noch mit ganz viel Übung?


Also ich hab die BWH auf nem enduro mit 160 mm Federweg innerhalb von zwei Tagen einigermaßen gelernt und das mit normal weichem Fahrwerk.
Da hilft nur üben, üben und noch mal üben


----------



## Raymond12 (30. August 2020)

Jobal schrieb:


> Also kurz gefasst, Bremse auf u. mit den Pedalen einen Impuls geben, hmmh. Ok, teste ich mal. Zu drei, das mußt Du mir mal zeigen, wie gesagt, egal wie ich hopse, mich nach vorne lege, die Hüfte nach vorne drücke, ich kommen keinen MM nach vorne.
> 
> Danke u. Gruß
> 
> Jobal


Du hast vergessen das VR vorher ein bisschen abzusenken. Beim Kick mit der offenen Bremse ziehst du dann ja am Lenker und das Bike kommt dann wieder hoch und bewegt sich automatisch nach vorne.
Und das Video hat mir viel geholfen:


----------



## Herr Latz (9. September 2020)

Ich glaube wenn Jobal das nach 11 Jahren noch immer nicht kann hilft das Video auch nix.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. September 2020)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn Jobal das nach 11 Jahren noch immer nicht kann hilft das Video auch nix.


Haha...Treffer versenkt!


----------



## Jobal (17. September 2020)

Das ist kein Problem, habe den Backwheelhop nicht mehr im Portfolio     In meinem Alter muss ich das nicht mehr können


----------

